# Blue(ish)water?



## kodiak250 (Oct 23, 2007)

Any reports on clean water outside of DI or Pcola????? Satellite imagery isn't promising within 70 miles and I would prefer to not have to weigh in a 16.5" snapper for the rodeo this weekend.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

kodiak250 said:


> Any reports on clean water outside of DI or Pcola????? Satellite imagery isn't promising within 70 miles and I would prefer to not have to weigh in a 16.5" snapper for the rodeo this weekend.


We are heading to the spur tomorrow night for swords then to double nipple area at daylight.... from what I can tell the water is pretty bad for everything in-between....


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

It has not been looking very promising.... This is the best image I've had in a couple days, 7-11-16


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I fished at the drillship "Deepwater Proteus" Tuesday evening and the water was cobalt blue. As I returned the next day, the water color started to change just South of the drillship "West Neptune" (approx. 6 miles SE of TLP Marlin) By the way, the tuna fishing at the "Proteus" is well worth the 110 mile trip from OB. Tight Lines...:thumbup:


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

I've heard of, but not seen or been to, Proteus. Where is it? Is there some place other than Hilton's where the coordinates of these drillships are published? Thanks.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

ALFisher said:


> I've heard of, but not seen or been to, Proteus. Where is it? Is there some place other than Hilton's where the coordinates of these drillships are published? Thanks.


Don't have exact coords with me, but it's approx 110++ miles from Pensacola pass. About 30 miles from Marlin if memory serves.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

You can find the "DeepWater Proteus" at the following:
28°36'30.60"N
87°56'30.60"W

As stated, she is approx 110 miles 190 deg out of OB.

I use an app called Vessel Finder to track all sorts of ships to include drillships that I fish near.

Tight Lines..


----------

